# hello to everyone! (about names)



## lisa_namenssyndrom (Mar 23, 2019)

hello to everyone, 
i joined this forum to share my experience of not being able to say my partner`s name. I do research about this phenomenon that I called the namesyndrome (or in german das Namenssyndrom). Since there wasn´t written anything about it as far as I unterstand I´d like to share experience and learn more about it. :smile2:


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

OK, please explain to us so that we can help you.


----------

